# what size Ti bolt for V brake mounts?



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

What size bolt do i need for mounting V brakes? Any problem using Ti in this aplication?


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

There is no problem using Ti in this case.

The bolt threading into the brake bosses is often a special shape. I have some that came with my Avid Ti V brakes. I haven't seen them sold that look like mine, however www.torontocycles.com has a kit for $27 per set. You would need 2 sets for a complete front and rear brake set.

http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Rotors.html


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

IIRC - M6x22 or x25. Shallow/button head.


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

egebhardt said:


> There is no problem using Ti in this case.
> 
> The bolt threading into the brake bosses is often a special shape. I have some that came with my Avid Ti V brakes. I haven't seen them sold that look like mine, however www.torontocycles.com has a kit for $27 per set. You would need 2 sets for a complete front and rear brake set.
> 
> http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Rotors.html


On the Avid Ti V brakes what parts are suposed to be Ti? I am running a Avid Ti on the rear and a Avid Single Digit 7 on the front. weight is 168g and 187g including pads and bolts. it was all used so i am not really sure if it has the right Ti bolts and stuff.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rc51kid said:


> On the Avid Ti V brakes what parts are suposed to be Ti? I am running a Avid Ti on the rear and a Avid Single Digit 7 on the front. weight is 168g and 187g including pads and bolts. it was all used so i am not really sure if it has the right Ti bolts and stuff.


Take a magnet to the bolts.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

you can get away with any M6x20-30mm bolt, head shape only really matter on what look you are going for, us a good alloy washer and your set, the Shimano and Avid bolts were a funky shape and had a special washer that fit them, you can use any bolt though.

just measure the thread length of what you removed to order your new bolts, you can go a bit shorter on the rear bolts and even alloy if you want but i would go as long as you can in the front since the brakes want to be pulled off the studs on hard braking, there rear are pushed onto the studs


----------

